# E/M with 96372 - Would I need to use a modifier



## dsmith06351 (Jan 25, 2011)

Would I need to use a modifier on an E/M service when billing the 96372 injection code? Here is the scenario, A child comes in and the doctor dx otitis media the doctor then decides to give the patient an injection of rocephin we are billing the 99213 the j code for the rocephin and the 96372 for the administration but our E/M services are being denied stating that they are inclusive of the 96372.

Any help would be appreciated

Denise Smith CPC, CEMC


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 25, 2011)

You will need the 25 modifier on the ov code.


----------



## victoria1113 (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree, you need the 25 on the E/M


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just to clarify, you would need a 25 modifier on the same DOS as 96372 in *any* situation that allows you to bill both. Vaccine admin codes don't create the need for a E/M modifier, but therapeutic/prophylactic injection admins do. Hope that helps!


----------

